

Show HN: A hub for news, video, top sites, and live social media - BillShakespeare
http://www.infoblizzard.com/

======
BillShakespeare
I spent the last two years researching, designing, and building a multimedia
platform that has over 175 different topics. The purpose behind this was to
create an environment that delivers the latest news, video, audio, top sites,
and live social media into one central hub.

